# Why I took up boxing



## Zujitsuka (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm no authority on fighting or anything, but I've been in a few fights and I've had my butt kicked a few times.  I was thinking about my martial arts training and the actual fights that I had and I asked myself, "Am I missing out on something by not getting hit or being able to hit."  Being that my emphasis is on self-defense, my conclusion was a resounding yes.

I joined a boxing gym last fall and I remember the first time that I sparred.  After training for about a month, I sparred with one of the trainers who was a 5-time amateur champ in his weight class.  He is a lot smaller than me.  I was around 190 at the time (I've since added about 10 more pounds of muscle) and he was around 150 or so.  I couldn't believe how hard and how frequently he was hitting me.  A couple of good shots keep you honest.  He wasn't trying to kill me or anything, but nontheless, he would tap me pretty good to remind me to protect myself better.  I was dazzled by his phenomenal foot work and hand speed.  Man was he hard to hit.

I feel that if I'm a martial artist and I'm going to develop what Musashi called 'fudoshin' (composure when faced with a threat), one needs to get in the ring.  You'll learn how to remain calm and to roll with the punches.  Hard contact is a necessary evil if you're in the game for self-protection or your in security of law enforcement.

A lot of martial artists that I know were mocking me when I joined a boxing gym.  They said things like "Boxing is so limited", or "It is just a sport", or  We train for REAL fights"  Boxing is very, very underrated.  The physical and mental training is awesome and it can only enhance what you're doing now.  For whatever reason, when I offer them to come workout with me and to get together for some light contact sparring, they decline.  Hmmm ;-)

Please, if you can fit it into your schedule and your budget, take a mini course at your local YMCA, PAL, or boxing gym.  Boxing instruction is dirt cheap when compared to most martial arts. 

I personally feel a lot better prepared now since I've started boxing.


----------



## Mormegil (Apr 16, 2003)

Out of curiousity, did you guys spar in your traditional martial arts class?


----------



## Zujitsuka (Apr 16, 2003)

Yeah, we spar but it is light contact.  We also play Judo-style randori.  The problem with light contact (IMHO) is that one will take hits while still trying to set up their techniques and that is not realistic.  Ones body will react to a good solid shot.


----------



## Elfan (Apr 16, 2003)

I would think that any sport with large amounts of contact (wrestling, MMA/NHB, boxing etc.) would provide the same attitude benifit.


----------



## Mormegil (Apr 16, 2003)

Intensity would make a difference though.  I've just got into light sparring in my class about a month ago.  I'm sure it's quite a difference between someone trying to make contact with your face, and trying to take your head off.

I got together with a friend of mine, who doesn't seem to understand the concept of "light contact."  So I guess I can learn to cover up from sparring with him.  The problem is, I'm accustomed to not hitting hard, so he sort of has an advantage while sparring.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 19, 2003)

I believe that we don't use our hands or fists enough in my Art. Guess it comes with the particulars of my specific Art. So, yes I would most definately like to take some boxing lessons to improve my punching ability and hand skills.


----------



## MartialArtist (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *I believe that we don't use our hands or fists enough in my Art. Guess it comes with the particulars of my specific Art. So, yes I would most definately like to take some boxing lessons to improve my punching ability and hand skills. *


In TKD?  

In TKD, one of the first things the my drill instructor did when sparring was hop right next to me with unbelievable speed and punch me right on the chin, I didn't even see it coming nor did I see the punch.  And it wasn't what most people think of it, like a horsetance, punching from the hip, etc.

But yeah, I've boxed in college, and it did make me more comfortable with my hands, which is the #1 thing you use in a street fight.  The legs are powerful and with practice, can be very fast and accurate and deadly with it, but using the hands is one of the most direct approaches you can take.  Not the easiest to counter, faster than kicking, and with more control.

IMO, one of the tests you can do to see if your combat training is working and whether or not your training is combat/self-defense oriented or sport-oriented is to face a boxer and wrestler.  I wrestled in high school, and found the tradition easy.  Same with boxing.  I didn't have trouble sparring against boxers and wrestlers, although there were many who were better than me in those particular sports.


----------

